# قدرة المضخه



## aloooo1967 (29 مارس 2015)

مساء الخير
الأخوة الأفاضل هل أحد يتفضل علينا بطريقه سهله لحساب قدرة المضخه للاطفاء 
بوجود رش الى و بعدمه
ووجوهد نظام فوم و عدمه
ووجود هايدرنت و عدمه(حنفيات الحريق)
ووجود صناديق حريق و عدمه
ولكم الشكر مقدما


----------

